# Auto World Super III Release 2 Indycar Series 1 Pictorial Review



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok, I pulled my bonehead, senior moment event this week. I had this up on the Speed Inc site Thursday, but forgot to open the pages up to the public. Doh!

AW Super III Release 2 Indycar Series 1 Review

-Paul


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the great close-ups Paul. They do look nice.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Test posting, having some network wierdness.

-Paul


----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

Great pictures. What is the position of the guide pin? Is it behind the front wheels?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Paul, thanks for the review and great pics.

Happy to see new open wheeled cars being done.....however, between the oversized bodies, chassis type, the guide pin in the wrong spot and the divorced/delicate front axle mount........I think I'll pass.


-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Paul R said:


> Great pictures. What is the position of the guide pin? Is it behind the front wheels?


They are in the normal position between the pick up shoes. However as SJC mentioned, the front axle is divorced from the chassis. The guide pin is about 3/16" behind the nose of the car. I'll try to post some chassis shots in the next couple of days.

-Paul


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: Looking Good


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*Sold out*

Autoworld is sold out already when it comes to ordering more indy cars, just was told today.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Paul,
How do they perform compared to a Tomy Mega-G or SG+ Indy car?


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Although I am mildly interested in knowing how this version of the Super III compares to other chassis, I'm much more interested in knowing how consistent they are racing against another Super III from the same release.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice write up.But no body off pic?


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I went ahead and bought a set of the Indy cars. The chassis are not nearly as good as the original Super III chassis. Three of the six chassis completely seized up within two minutes... the rear wheels no longer turn. The other three still run but sound horrible and all six were that way from the start so it's probably just a matter of time before all six are seized up.

Enjoying some college football now but these chassis are going to take a lot of work to salvage. Longer term, I'm guessing I'll be running these nice looking bodies on the older chassis I have sitting around.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

AutoWorld has offered to take a look at the four chassis that seized up. They also offered to send me replacements. So far so good...


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Last Tuesday, I sent AW the four chassis that seized up after less than two minutes. Today, I received four replacements, and they included the generic bodies from the Indy set they were/are selling. That was generous...

Three of the four replacement chassis are still running, although not particularly well. The 4th seized up after about two minutes. I'm just going to keep it for spare parts. The other three will get more work, in hopes of at least getting them to run as fast as the older Super III's I have from the stock cars and Mustangs. They're nowhere close right now.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Whatta Whirled Whatta Whirled*

I found TK's independent critical review of the Otto Whirled Indys very insightful. 

4 of the first 6 siezed right up. 

Then, 1 of the 4 warrantied second group seized.

Lessee now take off muh shoes, carry the one .... uhhhhh ... that be 5 of 10, aka 50% basically arrived broken, with critical failure occurring in both groups. 

Further reading indicates that 50% of the 2 lots are still running. Weeeeeeeee!  

"The remaining 2 chassis from the first batch of 6 sounded horrible", and 3 of the warrantied second batch of 4 are "not running particularly well." This leaves a remaining total of 5 dogs. 

So from TK's concise report, we can do the quick Hillbilly math (cuz I can do it) and see that half arrived DOA, and the other half required immediate triage and were remanded to critical care.

"Why Arent Slot Cars More Popular?" 

Maybe they should concentrate on getting the ball across the plate before every one talks a walk.


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

I was thinking about purchasing some of these but decided not to waist my money. I dont have the patience to try to get these running good to find out they wont never run good. Its sad really, the bodies are awsome, if they sold just the bodies at a fair price i would buy the bodies.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Received my 6 Indy cars about a week ago. I don't know how they run; decided I'll keep them just to display. I don't want to bother having to work on them to get them running properly. I found out about the problems with them too late; by that time they had already shipped. They certainly look great; so as a collector I can't say I'm disappointed with them. It's a shame for those that bought them strictly to race them. Hopefully everyone that did will be able to receive a refund.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*separate bodies*



kriket said:


> I was thinking about purchasing some of these but decided not to waist my money. I dont have the patience to try to get these running good to find out they wont never run good. Its sad really, the bodies are awsome, if they sold just the bodies at a fair price i would buy the bodies.


sign up for emails from BUDS.
he eventually gets around to selling bodies separately


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*sad face...*

Wow... This whole situation is most unfortunate.... 

Scott


----------

